# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  آخرین جلسه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی لغو شد.

## saber95

رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: آخرین جلسه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی لغو شد. به نظر می‌رسد ادامه بررسی طرح کنکوری در دولت جدید و با حضور وزرای جدید انجام خواهد شد.
تهیه طرح ساماندهی نظام سنجش و پذیرش کنکور در مقطع کارشناسی در دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و بررسی بخش اول آن در صحن این شورا با واکنش‌های زیادی از سوی نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی و مردم مواجه شده است.

----------


## saber95

مشروح خبر:
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/125...A7%D9%86%D8%AF

----------


## Mhdse77

توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ شد:
مصوبه «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه)»

https://sccr.ir/News/17843/1/

----------


## Mhdse77

> ������توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ شد:
> مصوبه «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه)»
> 
> ������ https://sccr.ir/News/17843/1/


یعنی کنکور ۱۴۰۱ مثل گذشته است؟شامل دروس تخصصی و عمومی؟
و تاثیر مثبت معدل؟

اصلا چیز زیادی درمورد ۱۴۰۱ گفته نشده!

----------


## saber95

> ������توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ شد:
> مصوبه «سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی (پس از پایان متوسطه)»
> 
> ������ https://sccr.ir/News/17843/1/


هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد / تازه تر از تازه تری میرسد ...

----------


## saber95

> یعنی کنکور ۱۴۰۱ مثل گذشته است؟شامل دروس تخصصی و عمومی؟
> و تاثیر مثبت معدل؟
> 
> اصلا چیز زیادی درمورد ۱۴۰۱ گفته نشده!


*ماده 3- پذیرش*

پذیرش در رشته محل­هایی که پر­متقاضی نمی­باشند، صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصیلی و مطابق مصوبات شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو انجام می­شود.پذیرش در رشته محل­های پرمتقاضی، براساس نمره کل نهایی حاصل از ترکیب نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی و نمره­کل سابقه تحصیلی انجام می­شود.سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1401 با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 40درصد با تأثیر مثبت و برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تأثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود.

----------


## Mhdse77

> *ماده 3- پذیرش*
> 
> پذیرش در رشته محل­هایی که پر­متقاضی نمی­باشند، صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصیلی و مطابق مصوبات شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو انجام می­شود.پذیرش در رشته محل­های پرمتقاضی، براساس نمره کل نهایی حاصل از ترکیب نمره‌کل آزمون اختصاصی و نمره­کل سابقه تحصیلی انجام می­شود.سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1401 با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 40درصد با تأثیر مثبت و برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تأثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود.


بله...
سهم سابقه تحصیلی چهل درصد

اما اینکه کنکور ۱۴۰۱ شامل دروس عمومی و اختصاصی خواهد بود یا نه ، چیزی درموردش نگفته

----------


## Mhdse77

آقای سوزنچی با بیان اینکه بر اساس طرح شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی, کنکور از سال 1402 فقط شامل دروس تخصصی است و دروس عمومی حذف خواهد شد, افزود: با این کار, سوالات تخصصی می تواند عمیق تر, طرح شود چون با حذف سوالات دروس عمومی, مدت زمان پاسخگویی به سوالات تخصصی افزایش می باید.


در مصاحبه های قبلی گفته بودن کنکور ۱۴۰۲ ، فقط شامل دروس تخصصی است...
پس ۱۴۰۱ مانند گذشته خواهد بود...
و تاثیر معدل هم ۴۰ درصد مثبت است.

----------


## Mhdse77

کمپین مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور سراسری

✍ امضای آن کمتر از یک دقیقه زمان می برد:
https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713

 برای برقراری عدالت آموزشی و ضایع نشدن حق جوانان ایران، لطفا به طور حداکثری نشر دهید.

----------


## Amir_H80

*آقا فقط یک سوال ، اگر تاثیر بشه ۶۰ درصد تکلیف دیپلم غیرمرتبط ها (مثلا دیپلم ریاضی میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه) چی میشه؟ چون الان که تاثیر ۳۰ درصد هستش واسه دیپلم ریاضیا که میخوان تجربی بدن تاثیر ۲۰ درصده وقتی بشه ۶۰ درصد تاثیر واسه این دسته میشه ۴۰ درصد منتها یک مشکلی این وسط پیش میاد . فرض کنید یکی دیپلم تجربی داره با معدل ۲۰ و یکی دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی هستش با معدل ۲۰ . اگر هردو نصف سوالات کنکور رو پاسخ بدن مجموع امتیازات دیپلم تجربی میشه ۶۰ درصد به علاوه ۲۰ درصد که میشه ۸۰ درصد اما اونی که دیپلم ریاضی داره میشه ۴۰ درصد به علاوه ۳۰ درصد که میشه ۷۰ درصد 
و فاجعه اینجاست کسی که دیپلمش رو قبل از ۸۴ گرفته باشه نصف سوالات رو جواب بده میشه ۵۰ درصد به علاوه صفر درصد!!! یعنی ۵۰ درصد . واقعاً به ضرر افرادیه که دیپلم غیرمرتبط هستند و افرادی که سوابق تحصیلی ندارن . حالا من فرض رو بر این گرفتم که ترمیم معدلی در کار باشه اگه نباشه که فاجعه است!!!*

----------


## Mhdse77

> *آقا فقط یک سوال ، اگر تاثیر بشه ۶۰ درصد تکلیف دیپلم غیرمرتبط ها (مثلا دیپلم ریاضی میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه) چی میشه؟ چون الان که تاثیر ۳۰ درصد هستش واسه دیپلم ریاضیا که میخوان تجربی بدن تاثیر ۲۰ درصده وقتی بشه ۶۰ درصد تاثیر واسه این دسته میشه ۴۰ درصد منتها یک مشکلی این وسط پیش میاد . فرض کنید یکی دیپلم تجربی داره با معدل ۲۰ و یکی دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی هستش با معدل ۲۰ . اگر هردو نصف سوالات کنکور رو پاسخ بدن مجموع امتیازات دیپلم تجربی میشه ۶۰ درصد به علاوه ۲۰ درصد که میشه ۸۰ درصد اما اونی که دیپلم ریاضی داره میشه ۴۰ درصد به علاوه ۳۰ درصد که میشه ۷۰ درصد 
> و فاجعه اینجاست کسی که دیپلمش رو قبل از ۸۴ گرفته باشه نصف سوالات رو جواب بده میشه ۵۰ درصد به علاوه صفر درصد!!! یعنی ۵۰ درصد . واقعاً به ضرر افرادیه که دیپلم غیرمرتبط هستند و افرادی که سوابق تحصیلی ندارن . حالا من فرض رو بر این گرفتم که ترمیم معدلی در کار باشه اگه نباشه که فاجعه است!!!*


دیپلم مجدد...


این بند رو بخونید:

وزارت آموزش و پرورش  موظف است نسبت به ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی کامل دانش­آموزان اقدام نماید به گونه­ای که برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 به بعد همه فارغ­التحصیلان دارای سوابق تحصیلی کامل باشند.
تبصره: از سال 1404 به بعد هر متقاضی در هر گروه آزمایشی باید دارای سوابق تحصیلی مرتبط و کامل در گروه آزمایشی که متقاضی پذیرش در آن است، مطابق نظام آموزشی جدید آموزش و پرورش (نظام 3-3-6) باشد.

----------


## Mhdse77

دولت بعد نباید در مورد این موضوعات نظر بده؟
به راحتی تصویب کردن:/

----------


## Amir_H80

> دیپلم مجدد...
> 
> 
> این بند رو بخونید:
> 
> وزارت آموزش و پرورش  موظف است نسبت به ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی کامل دانش­آموزان اقدام نماید به گونه­ای که برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 به بعد همه فارغ­التحصیلان دارای سوابق تحصیلی کامل باشند.
> تبصره: از سال 1404 به بعد هر متقاضی در هر گروه آزمایشی باید دارای سوابق تحصیلی مرتبط و کامل در گروه آزمایشی که متقاضی پذیرش در آن است، مطابق نظام آموزشی جدید آموزش و پرورش (نظام 3-3-6) باشد.


*اگر کسی دانشجو باشه مثلا دانشجوی پیام نور امکان گرفتن دیپلم مجدد نداره . این رو کاملا مطلع هستم . همچنین اگه کسی مثلا چند ماه بعد سربازی داشته باشه اصلا نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد بگیره و باید بره سربازی بعدش اقدام کنه . فقط کسانی میتونن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن که مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارن و دانشجو نیستن . مثل خانوم ها یا آقایانی که سربازی رفتند.*

----------


## Mhdse77

> *اگر کسی دانشجو باشه مثلا دانشجوی پیام نور امکان گرفتن دیپلم مجدد نداره . این رو کاملا مطلع هستم . همچنین اگه کسی مثلا چند ماه بعد سربازی داشته باشه اصلا نمیتونه دیپلم مجدد بگیره و باید بره سربازی بعدش اقدام کنه . فقط کسانی میتونن دیپلم مجدد بگیرن که مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارن و دانشجو نیستن . مثل خانوم ها یا آقایانی که سربازی رفتند.*


پس منظور روحانی از تبصره چی بوده؟
ایا قصدشون اینه که نذارن کسی کنکور غیرمرتبط با رشته دوره متوسطه اش شرکت کنه؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> پس منظور روحانی از تبصره چی بوده؟
> ایا قصدشون اینه که نذارن کسی کنکور غیرمرتبط با رشته دوره متوسطه اش شرکت کنه؟


هفته بعد که روحانی قراره بزنه به چاک .
یه چیزی رو امضا کرده و داده به دست رییسی واسه اجرا .
حالا این که رییسی میخواد اجرا کنه یا نه رو نمیدونم.

----------


## sepehr_a

این طرح بیشتر استرس زا هست
یعنی اگر از همون فرصت ترمیم معدلتون استفاده کردید و معدلتون خیلی بالا نشد(با توجه به تعداد زیاد معدل 20 ها یعنی همون طرفای 20) دیگه باید قید دانشگاه ها و رشته های تاپ رو بزنید

----------


## omid2s

بچها
 چند لحظه پیش دیدم اصحاب مافیا شروع کردن عجیب دارن رو قضییه این مصوبه اخیر مانور میدن و میخان لایو بگذارن.

هنو نه به داره, نه به باره.... نه چیزی قطعی شده نه چیزی قانون شده
شروع کردن ترسوندن 402 و بعد از اون
تعجب من از اون چوس پیجای ایی که میخان لایو بزارن بگن 402 و بعد اون همه چی قطعیه و عمومیها حذف و ....
چوس پیج ****** اومده لایو میخاد بزاره که آی بدبخت شدید آی 402 نابودید آی ....
طرحشون مثل همون طرح سهمیه ها هست که مسکوت موند و عملی نشد.
اونایی که میگن عمومیها حذف بشه, استادا عمومیها باید غاز بچرونن, سخت در اشتباهید; خو میرن رو امتحانا مانور میدن, کتاب کمک درسی میدن برا امتحانا یا...

اون طرح صیانت م نگرانش نباشید; قرار نیس چیزی فیلتر بشه.
یه چیزیه برا حمایت شبکه های مجازی و پیامرسانها و ....داخلی .
مث اپارات که در مقابل یوتیوب حمایت شد و رشد کرد.

یجور دیگه نگا کنید; شما کنکورید; به فرض محال اینستا فیلتر بشه, چه فرقی برا شما داره
اخبار رسمی میخاید؟ سنجش چندتا کانال تو پیامرسنها داخلی داره. 
از شر اخبار فیک و الکیم تازه خلاصید.
الان سروش نسبت به قبل خیلی خیلی بهتر شده.

نگید ما از تل و اینستا اموزش میبینم که خندم میگیره...

حالا یه چیز دیگه; یه کلیپ از یکی از نویسندهای این طرح دیدم; گفته که قرار نیست فیلترینگ انجام بشه.
چیزای که نمونه داخلی ندارن یا به اندازه اونا رشد نشدن و کاربر ندارن,, فیلتر نمیشن; مثلا خود موتور جستجوگر گوگل, اینستا و....

حالا بعضیا نیان بگن کره شمالی شدیم و ..../
بقیه م رو استرس ندید.این مصوبه اخیر شوار عالی انقلابم عملی نمیشه,


مهاجرت پهاجرتم بندازین دور که هیچ خبری اونور اب نیست.الکی ادا پولدارا در نیارن.
سال 89 که مهاجرت به سوئد و تحصل این چیزا 20ملیون پول میخاست.حالا که دیگه سربه فلک میزنه.  :Yahoo (4): 
میدونم خیلیهاتون پول مهاجرت ندارین.پس الکی حرص نخورین و بشینین بخونین.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

منادی ادامه داد: اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نگران هستند که این طرح در صحن علنی مجلس با تغییراتی خارج از سیاست‌گذاری‌های شورا مصوب شود؛ *هم‌اکنون این وضعیت ایجاد شده مواردی که تصویب آن در مجلس سخت است را برای تصویب به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی می‌برند.*رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: یک میلیون و ۴۰۰ هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور داریم که ۴۰۰ هزار نفر آنها هم‌اکنون دانش‌آموز و بقیه فارغ‌التحصیل هستند. در استان یزد معدل دیپلم دانش‌آموزان ۱۶ و در سیستان و بلوچستان ۱۲ است اما معدل کنکور یزدی‌ها ۱۶ و سیستان و بلوچستانی‌ها ۱۴ یعنی معدل کنکور آنها از معدل دبیرستان بیشتر است که با افزایش  سهم سوابق تحصیلی مناطق محروم از مناطق برخوردار عقب می‌مانند.

----------


## milad0884

امکانش هست این طرح رو رییسی کنسلش کنه؟

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط omid2s


بچها
 چند لحظه پیش دیدم اصحاب مافیا شروع کردن عجیب دارن رو قضییه این مصوبه اخیر مانور میدن و میخان لایو بگذارن.

هنو نه به داره, نه به باره.... نه چیزی قطعی شده نه چیزی قانون شده
شروع کردن ترسوندن 402 و بعد از اون
تعجب من از اون چوس پیجای ایی که میخان لایو بزارن بگن 402 و بعد اون همه چی قطعیه و عمومیها حذف و ....
چوس پیج ****** اومده لایو میخاد بزاره که آی بدبخت شدید آی 402 نابودید آی ....
طرحشون مثل همون طرح سهمیه ها هست که مسکوت موند و عملی نشد.
اونایی که میگن عمومیها حذف بشه, استادا عمومیها باید غاز بچرونن, سخت در اشتباهید; خو میرن رو امتحانا مانور میدن, کتاب کمک درسی میدن برا امتحانا یا...

اون طرح صیانت م نگرانش نباشید; قرار نیس چیزی فیلتر بشه.
یه چیزیه برا حمایت شبکه های مجازی و پیامرسانها و ....داخلی .
مث اپارات که در مقابل یوتیوب حمایت شد و رشد کرد.

یجور دیگه نگا کنید; شما کنکورید; به فرض محال اینستا فیلتر بشه, چه فرقی برا شما داره
اخبار رسمی میخاید؟ سنجش چندتا کانال تو پیامرسنها داخلی داره. 
از شر اخبار فیک و الکیم تازه خلاصید.
الان سروش نسبت به قبل خیلی خیلی بهتر شده.

نگید ما از تل و اینستا اموزش میبینم که خندم میگیره...

حالا یه چیز دیگه; یه کلیپ از یکی از نویسندهای این طرح دیدم; گفته که قرار نیست فیلترینگ انجام بشه.
چیزای که نمونه داخلی ندارن یا به اندازه اونا رشد نشدن و کاربر ندارن,, فیلتر نمیشن; مثلا خود موتور جستجوگر گوگل, اینستا و....

حالا بعضیا نیان بگن کره شمالی شدیم و ..../
بقیه م رو استرس ندید.این مصوبه اخیر شوار عالی انقلابم عملی نمیشه,


مهاجرت پهاجرتم بندازین دور که هیچ خبری اونور اب نیست.الکی ادا پولدارا در نیارن.
سال 89 که مهاجرت به سوئد و تحصل این چیزا 20ملیون پول میخاست.حالا که دیگه سربه فلک میزنه. 
میدونم خیلیهاتون پول مهاجرت ندارین.پس الکی حرص نخورین و بشینین بخونین.


میگم که شما نماینده ی جمهوری اسلامی و مجلس و دولت رئیسی توی انجمن کنکور نیستی؟
خیلی حرفه ای گندکاری های دوستان رو ماله میکشی عزیزم . 
*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> بچها
>  چند لحظه پیش دیدم اصحاب مافیا شروع کردن عجیب دارن رو قضییه این مصوبه اخیر مانور میدن و میخان لایو بگذارن.
> 
> هنو نه به داره, نه به باره.... نه چیزی قطعی شده نه چیزی قانون شده
> شروع کردن ترسوندن 402 و بعد از اون
> تعجب من از اون چوس پیجای ایی که میخان لایو بزارن بگن 402 و بعد اون همه چی قطعیه و عمومیها حذف و ....
> چوس پیج ****** اومده لایو میخاد بزاره که آی بدبخت شدید آی 402 نابودید آی ....
> طرحشون مثل همون طرح سهمیه ها هست که مسکوت موند و عملی نشد.
> اونایی که میگن عمومیها حذف بشه, استادا عمومیها باید غاز بچرونن, سخت در اشتباهید; خو میرن رو امتحانا مانور میدن, کتاب کمک درسی میدن برا امتحانا یا...
> ...


راست و حسینی بگو ماهیانه چقدر حقوق میگیری بیای این حرفا رو تو فضای مجازی بزنی؟ لطفا بگو، چون اگه مقدارش زیاد باشه شاید ارزششو داشت و منم  شرف و انسانیت رو کنار گذاشتم و اومدم تو این کار

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط omid2s


بچها
 چند لحظه پیش دیدم اصحاب مافیا شروع کردن عجیب دارن رو قضییه این مصوبه اخیر مانور میدن و میخان لایو بگذارن.

هنو نه به داره, نه به باره.... نه چیزی قطعی شده نه چیزی قانون شده
شروع کردن ترسوندن 402 و بعد از اون
تعجب من از اون چوس پیجای ایی که میخان لایو بزارن بگن 402 و بعد اون همه چی قطعیه و عمومیها حذف و ....
چوس پیج ****** اومده لایو میخاد بزاره که آی بدبخت شدید آی 402 نابودید آی ....
طرحشون مثل همون طرح سهمیه ها هست که مسکوت موند و عملی نشد.
اونایی که میگن عمومیها حذف بشه, استادا عمومیها باید غاز بچرونن, سخت در اشتباهید; خو میرن رو امتحانا مانور میدن, کتاب کمک درسی میدن برا امتحانا یا...

اون طرح صیانت م نگرانش نباشید; قرار نیس چیزی فیلتر بشه.
یه چیزیه برا حمایت شبکه های مجازی و پیامرسانها و ....داخلی .
مث اپارات که در مقابل یوتیوب حمایت شد و رشد کرد.

یجور دیگه نگا کنید; شما کنکورید; به فرض محال اینستا فیلتر بشه, چه فرقی برا شما داره
اخبار رسمی میخاید؟ سنجش چندتا کانال تو پیامرسنها داخلی داره. 
از شر اخبار فیک و الکیم تازه خلاصید.
الان سروش نسبت به قبل خیلی خیلی بهتر شده.

نگید ما از تل و اینستا اموزش میبینم که خندم میگیره...

حالا یه چیز دیگه; یه کلیپ از یکی از نویسندهای این طرح دیدم; گفته که قرار نیست فیلترینگ انجام بشه.
چیزای که نمونه داخلی ندارن یا به اندازه اونا رشد نشدن و کاربر ندارن,, فیلتر نمیشن; مثلا خود موتور جستجوگر گوگل, اینستا و....

حالا بعضیا نیان بگن کره شمالی شدیم و ..../
بقیه م رو استرس ندید.این مصوبه اخیر شوار عالی انقلابم عملی نمیشه,


مهاجرت پهاجرتم بندازین دور که هیچ خبری اونور اب نیست.الکی ادا پولدارا در نیارن.
سال 89 که مهاجرت به سوئد و تحصل این چیزا 20ملیون پول میخاست.حالا که دیگه سربه فلک میزنه. 
میدونم خیلیهاتون پول مهاجرت ندارین.پس الکی حرص نخورین و بشینین بخونین.


جدیدا ساندیسی ها و عرزشی ها تعدادشون داره زیاد میشه !!
برو خدا روزیت رو جای دیگه حواله کنه اینجا از ساندیس خبری نیست*

----------


## saber95

> امکانش هست این طرح رو رییسی کنسلش کنه؟


هنوز چیزی آنچنان مشخص نیست!...
جزئیات طرح هم که فعلا ابلاغ نشده .
فقط باید منتظر موند و دید که جزئیات طرح چه زمانی و با چه محتویاتی منتشر میشه؛
ولی در کل اجرای این مصوبه بوی خوبی نمیده!

----------


## milad0884

ولی خداوکیلی از هر طرفی میخونم این مصوبه رو پر سوراخه ...واقعا اجراش شدنی نیست!

----------


## .Delaram

اگه به نفع مافیای کنکور باشه دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره اگه بررسی کنن ببینن سودشون تو عدم تصویبه یه جوری رد میشه که هیچکس نفهمه چی شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ARONDEMO

فقط باید تا حد ممکن اعتراض کنیم...از این دولت 6 روز مونده که بزنه به چاک...باید یه جوری عمل کنیم که دولت جدید یه خودی نشون بده نه اینکه بیاد راه اینارو ادامه بده این مصوبه حداقل 5 سال هم اندیشی و فراهم زیرساخت میخواد... روحانی با اینکارش خواست بگه من کنکورو اصلاح کردم...من سلطان اصلاحات کنکورم.. نه تنها اصلاحش نکرد بلکه به گند زدش...نکویی مبشر و... هم اول اینکه تو میگی واسه 1401....دوما طرح که ناشناخته خواهد بود اینا میان میگن ما میتونیم بهتون طرحو آشنا کنیم ما میدونیم چی به چیه:/در حالی که به فکر جیبشونن...انشالله حق پیروز میدانه....
پ ن:سبطی که پاشو کرده یک کفش که اجرا نمیشه و باید کابینه جدید و اعضای شورا دوباره تشکیل شن :Yahoo (17): 
پ ن: یکی هم دیدم میگفت فلاح میگه عمومیا حذف نمیشن... کلا هیچی به هیچیه...
عجب کشوری داریم ما....

----------


## Dean

> فقط باید تا حد ممکن اعتراض کنیم...از این دولت 6 روز مونده که بزنه به چاک...باید یه جوری عمل کنیم که دولت جدید یه خودی نشون بده نه اینکه بیاد راه اینارو ادامه بده این مصوبه حداقل 5 سال هم اندیشی و فراهم زیرساخت میخواد... روحانی با اینکارش خواست بگه من کنکورو اصلاح کردم...من سلطان اصلاحات کنکورم.. نه تنها اصلاحش نکرد بلکه به گند زدش...نکویی مبشر و... هم اول اینکه تو میگی واسه 1401....دوما طرح که ناشناخته خواهد بود اینا میان میگن ما میتونیم بهتون طرحو آشنا کنیم ما میدونیم چی به چیه:/در حالی که به فکر جیبشونن...انشالله حق پیروز میدانه....
> پ ن:سبطی که پاشو کرده یک کفش که اجرا نمیشه و باید کابینه جدید و اعضای شورا دوباره تشکیل شن
> پ ن: یکی هم دیدم میگفت فلاح میگه عمومیا حذف نمیشن... کلا هیچی به هیچیه...
> عجب کشوری داریم ما....


کدوم فلاح؟دبیر عربی ؟

----------


## ARONDEMO

> کدوم فلاح؟دبیر عربی ؟


آره تو یکی از کامنت ها دیدم...دیگه نمیدونم راسته یا دروغ

----------


## Hisen

> طرف بالاییه  چقد سوزش داره
> پماد سوختگی بیارم؟ 
> خداییش تو تاپیکی نیست که من نظر بدم و بیاد ریپ بزنه و هی بسوزه
> فقط سواله کی اینو با این اوصافش ارتقا داده
> خدای میخام جوری حرف بار این شلغم کنم که خودش انجمنو ترک کنه
> ولی جاش نیست.بزار بسوزه بخندیم یکم
> یعنی چقد طرف سوخته از من
> دوتا بالای تر ببین چی گفتن
> ملت نرفتن بخونن ببین طرح صیانت چی هست.همه عزا گرفتن نت فیلتره اینستا خلاص و....
> ...


خواهرم بیا لینک خرید ساندیس برات گذاشتم ، خواستی بخری خصوصی پیام بده رمز پویا رو هم برات میفرستم برای ساندیس دیگه ماله نکشی.

https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp...AF%D8%B1%D9%85

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *واقعا به این فکر میکنم چرا جای مهاجرت تو فکر کنکور مجدد هستم ...
> اینجا دیگه از کره شمالی هم داره میزنه جلو . 
> فقط یه سوال ، دوستان من به قوانین مسخره این مملکت آشنا نیستم اگه کسی دانشجو باش میتونه تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه ؟ 
> پ.ن : اگه کنکوری 1401 هستید تمام تلاشتون رو کنید اصلا به بعدش فکر نکنید .  من دانشجو ام و نمیتونم کنکور سال بعد شرکت کنم از این به بعد هم ترجیح میدم بیخیال اخبار بشم و تو ذهنم واس هر اتفاقی آماده باشم چون امروز با همین تصویب قضیه مسخره اینترنت نشون داد هر چیزی از این ها قابل انتظاره ..
> 
> *


ترمیم معدل بکنیمم برای معدل کتبی رسمی اتفاقی نمیفته و اگر دانشگاه شرط معدل بزاره کلا به فناییم تازه اگر معدل 20 شیم و ترس عقب افتادن نداشته باشیم 😂

----------


## sepehr_a

> طرف بالاییه  چقد سوزش داره
> پماد سوختگی بیارم؟ 
> خداییش تو تاپیکی نیست که من نظر بدم و بیاد ریپ بزنه و هی بسوزه
> فقط سواله کی اینو با این اوصافش ارتقا داده
> خدای میخام جوری حرف بار این شلغم کنم که خودش انجمنو ترک کنه
> ولی جاش نیست.بزار بسوزه بخندیم یکم
> یعنی چقد طرف سوخته از من
> دوتا بالای تر ببین چی گفتن
> ملت نرفتن بخونن ببین طرح صیانت چی هست.همه عزا گرفتن نت فیلتره اینستا خلاص و....
> ...


خب نابغه چین و روسیه و عراق رفیق های جون جونی ج.ا حاضر نیستن دو دلار پول ایران رو بدن(یکی نفت فروختیم بهشون یکی مثل عراق کلی کالا و برق و...) بعد شرکت های آمریکایی با وجود تحریم ها پاشون رو بزارن ایران؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
البته کل فهمت در حد همون چیزایی هست که تو مسجد محلتون و پایگاه یاد گرفتی و بعیده بفهمی :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Alix_Sb

> بچها
>  چند لحظه پیش دیدم اصحاب مافیا شروع کردن عجیب دارن رو قضییه این مصوبه اخیر مانور میدن و ....
> 
> .


تموم شد ؟ خیلی تاثیرگذار بود

----------


## omid2s

> خواهرم بیا لینک خرید ساندیس برات گذاشتم ، خواستی بخری خصوصی پیام بده رمز پویا رو هم برات میفرستم برای ساندیس دیگه ماله نکشی.
> 
> https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp...AF%D8%B1%D9%85


حرص نخور دندونات میریزها.پولتو بزار جیبت یوقت فقیر نشی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
رفته چقد گشته تا لینک پیدا کرده :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
در این حد مخت کشیده :Yahoo (23): :yahoo  :Yahoo (23):  
ساندیس ماندیس مال قدیما بود.قدیمی شد دیگه.یه چی جدیدتر بگو.رو حرف بقیه اسکی نرو زشته :Yahoo (20): 
واقعا خودتو مضحکه خاصو عام کردی با این حرکت :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (6): 
زود ریپتو ویرایش کن تا بقیه ندیدن :Yahoo (76): 
نکنید اقا.حرص نخورید. اینقدم رای مخالف ندید :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## omid2s

> خب نابغه چین و روسیه و عراق رفیق های جون جونی ج.ا حاضر نیستن دو دلار پول ایران رو بدن(یکی نفت فروختیم بهشون یکی مثل عراق کلی کالا و برق و...) بعد شرکت های آمریکایی با وجود تحریم ها پاشون رو بزارن ایران؟؟؟؟
> البته کل فهمت در حد همون چیزایی هست که تو مسجد محلتون و پایگاه یاد گرفتی و بعیده بفهمی


پیام بازرگانی بود؟ یا حرفی از مادر عروس؟
خداییش,, نه خدای,,,الان اینا چه ربطی به صحبت من داشت؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): 
خودت فهمیدی چی گفتی.اومدی یه چیزی بگی .....زدی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
....رو با دستت ربط دادی به شقیقه خودت :Yahoo (23):

----------


## omid2s

> تموم شد ؟ خیلی تاثیرگذار بود


اسکی نرو اقا رو حرفا بقیه.رنگ سفید زدی چرا  :Yahoo (23): 
اقا خجالت نکش.شمام یچیزی میگفتی ریپ رو خالی گذاشتی گه
صب تا الان چقد خندیدم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
یعنی بعضیا نخبه ن تو این فروم  :Yahoo (20): 
موجبات شادیمو خوب فراهم ساختید :Yahoo (23):  :Y (606): 

نکنید دوستان, حداقل ریپ میزنید یه باری چیزی داشته باشه. :Yahoo (23): 
حرص نخورید اینقد
بقول دوستان صلواتی عنایت کنید تموم شه

----------


## reza1401

> *عمومی حذف بشه تراز بندی و رتبه دهی و کلا همه چی میریزه به هم 
> از اون طرف هم کنکور مثل المپاد نیست که فقط سطح و عمق مطلب رو بسنجه و علم رو بسنجه کنکور یه مسابقه است / حذف عمومی ماهیت رقابتی و مسابقه ای بودن کنکور رو از بین میبره که با این خحم از تقاضا برای ورورد به رشته محل های خاص و سهمیه و ظرفیت کم واقعا بدترین اتفاق می افته / تازه سهمیه های ایثار گر و 25 درصد و هزار تا کوفت زهر مار دیگه رو بزارید کنارش ببینید چه سیستم معیوبی بوجود خواهد اومد* 
> *المپاد میری 4 تا سوال میدن بهت 4 ساعت وقت داری جواب بدی بهشون جوابات هم باید تشریحی و تستی هر دوتاش باشه 
> کنکور فرق داره اصلا ماهیت و هدف و همه چیش فرق داره*


البته وقتی میگن شبیه المپیاد میتونه بشه منظور سوالات مرحله اولشه فقط.که اونا هم تستی هستن و برای هرتست متوسط حدود ۶-۷دقیقه فقط وقت پاسخگویی هست.ولی مراحل دو به بعدش همونطور که گفتی تشریحیه و هرسوال وقت زیادی داره.با حذف عمومیا وقتشون به دروس اختصاصی داده میشه و این امکان وجود داره که بتونن سوالارو سخت تر یا وقت گیرتر طرح کنن.که البته تو دروسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی احتمال انجام این کار بیشتره.
با این حال این طرح به خاطر چندتا باگی که داره احتمال اینکه تغییراتی کنه  کم نیست.الان تکلیف نظام قدیمیایی که امتحان نهایی سوم دبیرستان قدیم رو دادن چیه؟؟سوم دبیرستان تقریبا معادل یازدهم فعلیه.یعنی اونا هم براشون ۶۰ درصد قراره تاثیر بدن؟؟؟بعد برای اونا ترمیم چطوری میگذارن وقتی فعلا فقط دوازدهم نهاییه؟؟؟تاثیر ۶۰ درصد معدل واسه منطقه یک و دو و سه به یه اندازه خودش یه نوع بی عدالتیه باز!

----------


## Mhdse77

استاد توروخدا بیان بگید این تغیرات 1402 اجرا نمیشه؟؟؟؟

انشالله گاج و خیلی سبز و الگو و دیگر غولهای بزرگ نشر ... یا  سلاطین تکنیک،  اسطوره های شکلک و حرکات آکروباتیک، دکترهای جعال مدرک، کلاسهای استاد دلقک، شرکت های بیمه کننده داوطلبان به همراه سیرکهای آنلاین و  جاهلان بر سرو کله کوبان و امیدفروشان ، نعره کشان و بدنسازان  و ... با یاری  صغحات بزرگ مانیتور و برندهای  لباس و دستمال گردن با مدیریت  مشاورنماها  و دبیران ایرانستیز و  هرزآموزان بذله آمیز، با لودگی و بیسوادی تمام، این بار جلوی این قانون خواهند ایستاد. من پنج سال مبارزه کردم و سودشان را دیگران بردند و ناسزا و تهمتهایش را من شنیدم و کسی هم یاری نکرد. کافیست هم برای این دنیایم هم برای عقبی
اهالی دریافت، جزو برترین ها هستند، در هر شرایطی موفق می شوند، دیگران به حال مخاطبان بیگناه خودشان اگر رحمی دارند، این بار کاری بکنند

_________

پیامی که دکتر سبطی در کانالشون گذاشتن...!

----------


## omid2s

> استاد توروخدا بیان بگید این تغیرات 1402 اجرا نمیشه؟؟؟؟
> 
> انشالله گاج و خیلی سبز و الگو و دیگر غولهای بزرگ نشر ... یا  سلاطین تکنیک،  اسطوره های شکلک و حرکات آکروباتیک، دکترهای جعال مدرک، کلاسهای استاد دلقک، شرکت های بیمه کننده داوطلبان به همراه سیرکهای آنلاین و  جاهلان بر سرو کله کوبان و امیدفروشان ، نعره کشان و بدنسازان  و ... با یاری  صغحات بزرگ مانیتور و برندهای  لباس و دستمال گردن با مدیریت  مشاورنماها  و دبیران ایرانستیز و  هرزآموزان بذله آمیز، با لودگی و بیسوادی تمام، این بار جلوی این قانون خواهند ایستاد. من پنج سال مبارزه کردم و سودشان را دیگران بردند و ناسزا و تهمتهایش را من شنیدم و کسی هم یاری نکرد. کافیست هم برای این دنیایم هم برای عقبی������
> اهالی دریافت، جزو برترین ها هستند، در هر شرایطی موفق می شوند، دیگران به حال مخاطبان بیگناه خودشان اگر رحمی دارند، این بار کاری بکنند������
> 
> _________
> 
> پیامی که دکتر سبطی در کانالشون گذاشتن...!


یه چیزی میگم خداییش رای مخالف ندید :Yahoo (23): 
منم این پیامشو دیدم تعجب کردم.

سبطی رو خودتون بزرگش کردید.
با خیلی از معلما و دبیرا مشکل داره.نمیدونم قضیشون چیه
ولی یه ادم اینقد با بقیه مشکل داشته باشه خو غیرطبیعه.
با همه م انگار درگیری داره.
بدنساز و عربده کش :Yahoo (20): 
خداییش زشته اینا با این سن به دیگه میپرن و مشکل دارن.
یه سفره پهنه, یه عده جاهل بهشون پول میدن و کلاسای بیخودشونو شرکت میکنن, باهم بخورن خوب, دعوا نداره :Yahoo (23): 
بقول یکی از دوستام اخلاق سبطی بچه گانس.
کاری به کتاباش و تدریسش نداریم.
ولی خیلی مشکل داره با بقیه.

----------


## Mhdse77

> یه چیزی میگم خداییش رای مخالف ندید
> منم این پیامشو دیدم تعجب کردم.
> 
> سبطی رو خودتون بزرگش کردید.
> با خیلی از معلما و دبیرا مشکل داره.نمیدونم قضیشون چیه
> ولی یه ادم اینقد با بقیه مشکل داشته باشه خو غیرطبیعه.
> با همه م انگار درگیری داره.
> بدنساز و عربده کش
> خداییش زشته اینا با این سن به دیگه میپرن و مشکل دارن.
> ...


من ندیدم با دبیری خصومت شخصی داشته باشه

----------


## Dean

> استاد توروخدا بیان بگید این تغیرات 1402 اجرا نمیشه؟؟؟؟
> 
> انشالله گاج و خیلی سبز و الگو و دیگر غولهای بزرگ نشر ... یا  سلاطین تکنیک،  اسطوره های شکلک و حرکات آکروباتیک، دکترهای جعال مدرک، کلاسهای استاد دلقک، شرکت های بیمه کننده داوطلبان به همراه سیرکهای آنلاین و  جاهلان بر سرو کله کوبان و امیدفروشان ، نعره کشان و بدنسازان  و ... با یاری  صغحات بزرگ مانیتور و برندهای  لباس و دستمال گردن با مدیریت  مشاورنماها  و دبیران ایرانستیز و  هرزآموزان بذله آمیز، با لودگی و بیسوادی تمام، این بار جلوی این قانون خواهند ایستاد. من پنج سال مبارزه کردم و سودشان را دیگران بردند و ناسزا و تهمتهایش را من شنیدم و کسی هم یاری نکرد. کافیست هم برای این دنیایم هم برای عقبی������
> اهالی دریافت، جزو برترین ها هستند، در هر شرایطی موفق می شوند، دیگران به حال مخاطبان بیگناه خودشان اگر رحمی دارند، این بار کاری بکنند������
> 
> _________
> 
> پیامی که دکتر سبطی در کانالشون گذاشتن...!


یه چیز جالبی که وجود داشت این بود که پیام اولی که تو گروه فرستاد این نبود؛ در واقع تا اونجا بود که گفته بود اینها جلوی اجرای این مصوبه خواهند ایستاد. 
یخورده عجیبه ولی به هرحال ما باید از طریق دیوان عدالت و دیدبان شفافیت پیگیری کنیم.

----------


## Alix_Sb

> حرص نخور دندونات میریزها.پولتو بزار جیبت یوقت فقیر نشی
> رفته چقد گشته تا لینک پیدا کرده
> در این حد مخت کشیده:yahoo  
> ساندیس ماندیس مال قدیما بود.قدیمی شد دیگه.یه چی جدیدتر بگو.رو حرف بقیه اسکی نرو زشته
> واقعا خودتو مضحکه خاصو عام کردی با این حرکت
> زود ریپتو ویرایش کن تا بقیه ندیدن
> نکنید اقا.حرص نخورید. اینقدم رای مخالف ندید


*توقع داری شما ادم در جواب اون چرت و پرتا چی بگه ناموسن ؟
حتی اون طرح رو نخوندی اومدی یه  ریز داری حمایت میکنی مارو هم حیون فرض کردی بد میگی ما اسباب خنده ایم ؟!* :Yahoo (20): *
اون متنو جایی نشون بدی بهت پناهندگی میدن 

خعلی ممنان که ریپ نمیزنی!*

----------


## Mhdse77

> یه چیز جالبی که وجود داشت این بود که پیام اولی که تو گروه فرستاد این نبود؛ در واقع تا اونجا بود که گفته بود اینها جلوی اجرای این مصوبه خواهند ایستاد. 
> یخورده عجیبه ولی به هرحال ما باید از طریق دیوان عدالت و دیدبان شفافیت پیگیری کنیم.


بله چندبار متن پیام رو تغییر دادن
نمیدونم چرا نظرشون به یکباره تغییر کرد چندماه پیش میگفتن پیگیری میکنیم و...

بله از طریق فارس من و دیده بان باید پیگیر بود...

----------


## omid2s

> *توقع داری شما ادم در جواب اون چرت و پرتا چی بگه ناموسن ؟
> حتی اون طرح رو نخوندی اومدی یه  ریز داری حمایت میکنی مارو هم حیون فرض کردی بد میگی ما اسباب خنده ایم ؟!**
> اون متنو جایی نشون بدی بهت پناهندگی میدن 
> 
> خعلی ممنان که ریپ نمیزنی!*


یعنی اخرشو گفتی که ریپ نزنم؟ :Yahoo (23): یعنی میخای راه جواب دادنمو ببندی؟ ن خودم اخر این خطام :Yahoo (23): 

بعدم کی با تو بود پیام بازرگانی
من کی بقیه رو چیز فرض کردم؟ با چندتا شازده بودم.تو از کجا پیدات شد
مگه اینکه خودت خودتو چیز فرض کرده باشی
 pdfآی طرح هست تو نت.برو بخون
حرف از پناهندگی زدی که معلومه خودت دنبالشی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## omid2s

> من ندیدم با دبیری خصومت شخصی داشته باشه


ای بابا
پس اونا چیزا رو به من گفته.من انتشاراتی غول هستم.من بدنسازم.من عربده کشم.
من اصلا خود مافیام
خدای ادم دیوونه میشه اینجا . ووووولم کنید.من رفتم بابا :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

چیزی که فکر میکنه هست: الان یه چیزی بهت میگم که انجمن رو با گریه ترک کنی  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (110): 
.
.
.
.
اما در واقعیت: فرستادن 1 میلیون ایموجی   :Yahoo (23):  و  :Yahoo (20):  به ازای هر ریپ

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

دوستان احتمالا این سوالی که میپرسم توی بحث هاتون بوده ولی وقت نکردم بخونم 
نظام قدیم های تجربی (قبل 6-3-3) هم باید حتما یه دور امتحان نهایی بدن که دیپلم نظام جدید براشون رد بشه یا نیازی نیست به این کار؟

----------


## omid2s

> *
> 
> جدیدا ساندیسی ها و عرزشی ها تعدادشون داره زیاد میشه !!
> برو خدا روزیت رو جای دیگه حواله کنه اینجا از ساندیس خبری نیست*


ببین یعنی اگه یه ریپ دیگه ازت ببینم , هرچی فوشه  که نثارت میکنم.اصلا دیگه دوس ندارم ازت چیزی ببینم رو نظر خودم.
هرجا ما نظر دادیم این یارو .... پرید وسط ...خورد.
ادمین یا هردو نظر رو پاک یا اصلا پاک نکنید.
چطو اخطار به یارو شلغم نمیدید.

----------


## saber95

> دوستان احتمالا این سوالی که میپرسم توی بحث هاتون بوده ولی وقت نکردم بخونم 
> نظام قدیم های تجربی (قبل 6-3-3) هم باید حتما یه دور امتحان نهایی بدن که دیپلم نظام جدید براشون رد بشه یا نیازی نیست به این کار؟


نظام قدیمی ها هم طبق این مصوبه که اگه لغو نشه، باید از سال 1404 برا خودشون سوابق تحصیلی مرتبط با گروه آزمایشی که متقاضی پذیرش هستن مطابق با نظام آموزشی جدید داشته باشن .

----------


## saber95

> ببین یعنی اگه یه ریپ دیگه ازت ببینم , هرچی فوشه که نثارت میکنم.اصلا دیگه دوس ندارم ازت چیزی ببینم رو نظر خودم.





> هرجا ما نظر دادیم این یارو .... پرید وسط ...خورد.
> ادمین یا هردو نظر رو پاک یا اصلا پاک نکنید.
> چطو اخطار به یارو شلغم نمیدید.




سبطی رو خودتون بزرگش کردید.
با خیلی از معلما و دبیرا مشکل داره.نمیدونم قضیشون چیه
ولی یه ادم اینقد با بقیه مشکل داشته باشه خو غیرطبیعه.
.
.
.
ببین این حرف رو خودت توو یکی از قول ها درباره آقای سبطی زدی و گفتی اگه یه آدم با بقیه مشکل داشته باشه غیرطبیعیه !
جنابعالی هم که الآن اینجا با همه مشکل پیدا کردی! خُب الآن این طبیعیه یا غیرطبیعیه بنظرت ؟؟؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

> نظام قدیمی ها هم طبق این مصوبه که اگه لغو نشه، باید از سال 1404 برا خودشون سوابق تحصیلی مرتبط با گروه آزمایشی که متقاضی پذیرش هستن مطابق با نظام آموزشی جدید داشته باشن .


یعنی من نظام قدیمی باید وایسم 404 شه که بتونم 405 کنکور بدم وات دا.... ناموسن

----------


## omid2s

> سبطی رو خودتون بزرگش کردید.
> با خیلی از معلما و دبیرا مشکل داره.نمیدونم قضیشون چیه
> ولی یه ادم اینقد با بقیه مشکل داشته باشه خو غیرطبیعه.
> .
> .
> .
> ببین این حرف رو خودت توو یکی از قول ها درباره آقای سبطی زدی و گفتی اگه یه آدم با بقیه مشکل داشته باشه غیرطبیعیه !
> جنابعالی هم که الآن اینجا با همه مشکل پیدا کردی! خُب الآن این طبیعیه یا غیرطبیعیه بنظرت ؟؟؟


شگفتا جناب.... :Yahoo (23):  من کجا با همه مشکل دارم
دیگه کلا میترسم ریپ بزنم رو بقیه :Yahoo (20): 
یه نفر دیگه با یک M ایموجی میخاد منو بیرون کنه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20): 
لامصبا با اینهمه خلاقیت چرا چیزی نشدن بعضیا :Yahoo (20): 
ممنونتون واقعا با اینهمه شادی خنده که درست میکنید.
یعنی 10 صفحه سخت زیستو با این شادی بخوبی یاد گرفتم :Yahoo (23): 
سبطی بنده خدا اون سیرکی که میگفت اینجاست نه تو اونوکلاسا.
باحضور بعضیا که دیگه واقعا سیرکه.
ببخشید بچها.نمیتونم جلو خندمو بگیرم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saber95

> شگفتا جناب.... من کجا با همه مشکل دارم
> دیگه کلا میترسم ریپ بزنم رو بقیه
> یه نفر دیگه با یک M ایموجی میخاد منو بیرون کنه
> لامصبا با اینهمه خلاقیت چرا چیزی نشدن بعضیا
> ممنونتون واقعا با اینهمه شادی خنده که درست میکنید.
> یعنی 10 صفحه سخت زیستو با این شادی بخوبی یاد گرفتم


از لحاظ روحی و روانی واقعا وضعت خرابه و کلا در حالت نُرمالی قرار نداری !
محتویات مغزت هم به کل عاری از هرگونه سلامت روانشناختیه؛

----------


## saber95

> یعنی من نظام قدیمی باید وایسم 404 شه که بتونم 405 کنکور بدم وات دا.... ناموسن


نه دیگه؛ تا سال 1404 میتونی کنکور رو در هر گروه آزمایشی با دیپلم غیرمرتبط بدی .

----------


## omid2s

> از لحاظ روحی و روانی واقعا وضعت خرابه و کلا در حالت نُرمالی قرار نداری !
> محتویات مغزت هم به کل عاری از هرگونه سلامت روانشناختیه؛


نه کی تو خیلی دانشمند و روانشانسی؟ محتویات مغز :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
داداچ شرمنده نمیدونستم تاپیک شما بوده که الان رنگش با کارای من و دستان سیرکی قهوه اای شده.
کلا بگو تاپیکو حذف کنن

----------


## MYDR

> یعنی من نظام قدیمی باید وایسم 404 شه که بتونم 405 کنکور بدم وات دا.... ناموسن



*ماده 3- پذیرش :
سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1401 با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 40درصد با تأثیر مثبت 
برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تأثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود.
* 
چرتی که گفتن این هست !

----------


## saber95

> نه کی تو خیلی دانشمند و روانشانسی؟ محتویات مغز
> داداچ شرمنده نمیدونستم تاپیک شما بوده که الان رنگش با کارای من و دستان سیرکی قهوه اای شده.
> کلا بگو تاپیکو حذف کنن


جنابعالی به هر حال اگه زحمت رو کم بکنی و همه رو خوشحال کنی، دیگه مشکلی نیست !
صحبت های تاپیک هم به بیراهه و حرفای ژاژ کشیده نمیشه .

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.k.h


چیزی که فکر میکنه هست: الان یه چیزی بهت میگم که انجمن رو با گریه ترک کنی 
.
.
.
.
اما در واقعیت: فرستادن 1 میلیون ایموجی   و  به ازای هر ریپ


اموجی براش نقش پماد سوختگی رو داره . 
دستش رو شده بدجوری سوخته .*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *ماده 3- پذیرش :
> سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1401 با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 40درصد با تأثیر مثبت 
> برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تأثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود.
> * 
> چرتی که گفتن این هست !


*با توجه به اینکه یکی از شروط دیپلم مجدد رفتن سربازی هستش دیپلم غیرمرتبط ها و نظام قدیم ها از سال ۱۴۰۲ باید شل کنن برن سربازی و سال ۱۴۰۴ بعد از پایان سربازی برن دیپلم نظام جدید مرتبط بگیرن و تازه بتونن تو کنکور شرط سوابق تحصیلی مرتبط رو داشته باشند.
(البته نظام قدیم ها دیگه تا الان وقت سربازیشون رسیده حتی اگه دانشجو بوده باشند اما نظام جدید های دیپلم غیرمرتبط باید برن سربازی واسه کسب دیپلم مجدد)*

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط omid2s


ببین یعنی اگه یه ریپ دیگه ازت ببینم , هرچی فوشه  که نثارت میکنم.اصلا دیگه دوس ندارم ازت چیزی ببینم رو نظر خودم.
هرجا ما نظر دادیم این یارو .... پرید وسط ...خورد.
ادمین یا هردو نظر رو پاک یا اصلا پاک نکنید.
چطو اخطار به یارو شلغم نمیدید.


بیا برو ناموسا حوصله بحث با بچه ندارم
اوکی تو همه حرفات صحیحه 
ساندیس هم بهترین نوشیدنی دنیاست ما قبول می کنیم ازت
حالا بزن به چاک

امیدوارم چندتا فحش که تک تک شون لایق خودته بنویسی بلکه اخراج بشی و شرت از این انجمن کنده بشه*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> نه دیگه؛ تا سال 1404 میتونی کنکور رو در هر گروه آزمایشی با دیپلم غیرمرتبط بدی .


من تجربی خوندم مهرم میرم سربازی، تا مهر 402 تمومه یعنی میتونم 403 شرکت کنم؟؟ و همون 403 امتحاناتم بدم؟

----------


## saber95

> *
> 
> بیا برو ناموسا حوصله بحث با بچه ندارم
> اوکی تو همه حرفات صحیحه 
> ساندیس هم بهترین نوشیدنی دنیاست ما قبول می کنیم ازت
> حالا بزن به چاک
> 
> امیدوارم چندتا فحش که تک تک شون لایق خودته بنویسی بلکه اخراج بشی و شرت از این انجمن کنده بشه*


ولش کن بابا؛
اون اصلا حالت طبیعی نداره ... نمیدونم جُل زده چی زده ! بنگ !
گوفتم چرا این کار رو میکونی، هار هار میخنده !

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *ماده 3- پذیرش :
> سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی برای پذیرش در سال تحصیلی 1401 با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 40درصد با تأثیر مثبت 
> برای پذیرش از سال تحصیلی 1402 و بعد از آن، سهم نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی، با توجه به سابقه تحصیلی موجود و مرتبط، 60 درصد با تأثیر قطعی در نمره کل نهایی و مابقی 40 درصد سهم آزمون اختصاصی خواهد بود.
> * 
> چرتی که گفتن این هست !


خدا کنه لغو شه حداقل تا 404،من تجربی نظام قدیمم حتی اگر ترمیم معدلم کنم باز شرط معدل دانشگاه بیچارم میکنه چون دیپلم کتبی تغییر نمیکنه، واقعا مغزم درگیره

----------


## omid2s

> *
> 
> بیا برو ناموسا حوصله بحث با بچه ندارم
> اوکی تو همه حرفات صحیحه 
> ساندیس هم بهترین نوشیدنی دنیاست ما قبول می کنیم ازت
> حالا بزن به چاک
> 
> امیدوارم چندتا فحش که تک تک شون لایق خودته بنویسی بلکه اخراج بشی و شرت از این انجمن کنده بشه*


لات بی محلم که هستی عمو
منتظری شر من کنده بشه؟ تو همین خیال بمیررررر

مگه ساندیس خوردی که میگی بهترین نوشیدنی دنیاست :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): مشخص شد کی ساندیس خوره؟

نابود شدی با این حرف :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط omid2s


مگه ساندیس خوردی که میگی بهترین نوشیدنی دنیاست
نابود شدی با این حرف


حاجی تو خیلی از مرحله پرتی  خیلی*

----------


## saber95

> من تجربی خوندم مهرم میرم سربازی، تا مهر 402 تمومه یعنی میتونم 403 شرکت کنم؟؟ و همون 403 امتحاناتم بدم؟


آره؛ میتونی بدی .
ببین اگه بخوام کلی بگم منظور از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کنکور واسه داوطلبانی که دیپلم مرتبط یا غیرمرتبط دارن به این صورته که افراد دارای دیپلم غیرمرتبط هم شامل تاثیر سوابق می شن اما باتوجه به دیپلمشون میزان تاثیر سوابق متفاوته .
یعنی نسبت به دیپلم های مرتبط شامل تاثیر سوابق کمتری هستن!...
فرضا واسه یه نظام قدیمی با دیپلم ریاضی که میزان تاثیر سوابق سال سوم دبیرستانش 25 درصد هست و میخواد توو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه، این تاثیر به 18.18 درصد میرسه .
و واسه یه نظام جدیدی با دیپلم ریاضی که میزان تاثیر سوابق سال دوازدهمش 30 درصده و میخواد توو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه، این تاثیر به 21.82 درصد میرسه .
(جدولش رو سنجش منتشر میکنه)
حالا این نسبت ها رو طبق مصوبه واسه کنکور 1401 برا تاثیر 40 درصد مثبت میبندن و از 1402 تا 1404 هم واسه 60 درصد قطعی!... بعد از 1404 هم که الزاما باید دیپلم مرتبط و سوابق نظام جدید داشته یا امتحانات نهایی نظام جدید برا گروه آزمایشی که میخوای توو کنکور شرکت کنی سوابقش رو داشته باشی ...

----------


## sepehr_a

> پیام بازرگانی بود؟ یا حرفی از مادر عروس؟
> خداییش,, نه خدای,,,الان اینا چه ربطی به صحبت من داشت؟
> خودت فهمیدی چی گفتی.اومدی یه چیزی بگی .....زدی
> ....رو با دستت ربط دادی به شقیقه خودت


باور کن هر چی استیکر خنده بیشتر بزاری سوزشت پنهان نمیمونه این چیزیه که خودت گفتی :Yahoo (20): 
""برا خودتونه, میخان تل و اینستا و ....پاسخگو کنن.یعنی نماینده و دفتر داشته باشن تو ایران.
اروپا خودش سختگیرتر از اینجا دستو پای پیامرسنها و شبکه اجتماعیها رو بسته که خلاف توشون اتفاق نیفته.""

----------


## MYDR

> خدا کنه لغو شه حداقل تا 404،من تجربی نظام قدیمم حتی اگر ترمیم معدلم کنم باز شرط معدل دانشگاه بیچارم میکنه چون دیپلم کتبی تغییر نمیکنه، واقعا مغزم درگیره




آمین !
من هم هر کاری از دستم برای اعتراض بر میاد دارم انجام میدم !
ولی همه باید باهم باشیم ! کمک کنیم ! به شرکت در کمپین و از طریق نماینده ها و دیوان عدالت اداری پیگیر باشیم ...

----------


## ARONDEMO

سعی کنیم امضا فارس نیوز رو به اشتراک بزاریم و امضا هارو سعی کنیم به زودیا به 50000 هزار برسونیم دیر بجنبیم دیگه کار از کار میگذره و اعتراضمونم بکنیم...مافیا داره به ریشمون میخنده...مطمئن باشید مافیا نمیشینه سرجاش جوکار و  قلم چی و دیگر ایها الناسی پا پس نمیکشن....چون  با این طرح حقیقتا مافیا هم سرجاش موند.....استرس بالاتر میره....عدالتم که له میشه!!...کاج و خیلی قهوه ای و... واسه نهایی  و معدل همین الانشم محصولات دارن 6420 و شب امتحان....دیگه قطعی بشه علاوه بر اینا بازم سودآوری میکنن.... محصولاتشو چند برابر میکنه خیلی سادس واقعا یکی نیس اینارو به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بگه؟! آخه آخه آقای روحانی، آقای عاملی این چه طرحیه؟!چه فرقی واسه مافیای کنکور کرد اساتید؟!اونا کیفشونو میکنن ما جوونا هم روز به روز پیر میشیم هییییی......یا علی

----------


## Saeed79

> بچها
>  چند لحظه پیش دیدم اصحاب مافیا شروع کردن عجیب دارن رو قضییه این مصوبه اخیر مانور میدن و میخان لایو بگذارن.
> 
> هنو نه به داره, نه به باره.... نه چیزی قطعی شده نه چیزی قانون شده
> شروع کردن ترسوندن 402 و بعد از اون
> تعجب من از اون چوس پیجای ایی که میخان لایو بزارن بگن 402 و بعد اون همه چی قطعیه و عمومیها حذف و ....
> چوس پیج ****** اومده لایو میخاد بزاره که آی بدبخت شدید آی 402 نابودید آی ....
> طرحشون مثل همون طرح سهمیه ها هست که مسکوت موند و عملی نشد.
> اونایی که میگن عمومیها حذف بشه, استادا عمومیها باید غاز بچرونن, سخت در اشتباهید; خو میرن رو امتحانا مانور میدن, کتاب کمک درسی میدن برا امتحانا یا...
> ...


*این پیامو به هرجا نشون بدی بگی تراوشات مغز هموطنمه , درجا با تیر میزننت که این بیماری پخش نشه *

----------


## omid2s

> *این پیامو به هرجا نشون بدی بگی تراوشات مغز هموطنمه , درجا با تیر میزننت که این بیماری پخش نشه *


همه بیخیال شدن رفتن پیکارشون,, باز یه شفته شلغم پیدا شده افاضه کنه
ناسلامتی کاربر برترو اینا هستی.از تو بعیده.

----------


## saber95

> *این پیامو به هرجا نشون بدی بگی تراوشات مغز هموطنمه , درجا با تیر میزننت که این بیماری پخش نشه *


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## مینووو

> *این پیامو به هرجا نشون بدی بگی تراوشات مغز هموطنمه , درجا با تیر میزننت که این بیماری پخش نشه *


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sea

دوستان فارس نیوز تعداد امضاهاش خیلی کمه لطفاً اطلاع رسانی تعداد بیشتر شه
https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713

----------


## saber95

> دوستان فارس نیوز تعداد امضاهاش خیلی کمه لطفاً اطلاع رسانی تعداد بیشتر شه
> https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713


این لینک باید توو پیج و کانال های آموزشی ، مشاوران و دبیران با عضویت های بالا گذاشته بشه تا میزان امضاهاش هم به مراتب بالاتر بره .
در حال حاضر واقعا خیلی کمه !

----------


## sea

> این لینک باید توو پیج و کانال های آموزشی ، مشاوران و دبیران با عضویت های بالا گذاشته بشه تا میزان امضاهاش هم به مراتب بالاتر بره .
> در حال حاضر واقعا خیلی کمه !


به چنتا مشاور کنکور پیام دادم لینکن گذاشتم سین کردن جواب ندادن!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saber95

> به چنتا مشاور کنکور پیام دادم لینکن گذاشتم سین کردن جواب ندادن!!!!!!!!!!!


فعلا توو مرحله ارزیابی هستن تا ببینن چی براشون میصرفه؟!

----------


## omid2s

> به چنتا مشاور کنکور پیام دادم لینکن گذاشتم سین کردن جواب ندادن!!!!!!!!!!!


مشاورا و مدرسا کنکور هیچوقت نمیان کمک ما.
نمونه مث اونروز برا بنده خداها نظام قدیما. چقد دایرکت دادیم با بچها که اقا بیاین امضا کنید.ینفر بلاک میکرد.ینفر میگفت تمومه کار نظام قدیم, ینفر میگفتم برو بابا و...

جز سبطی که ما میشناسیم کسی نمیاد کمک.
فعلا فقط نادری و امرایی و اون خبرنگار خانومه عبداللهی رو پیام بارون کنید.
سبطی ناز کرده نمیاد فعلا. ولی اگه اصرار کنید میاد.یعنی همیشه همینطوره.اولش نمیاد, بعدا ولی میاد

ولله خود من روزی چنددیقه وقت میگذارم همه اینایی که گفت کامنت میدم.باز تکراری کامنت میدم.
تو پیج رییسی و قوه قضاییه و مجید حسینی..., هرجا برسم میگذارم.بلاخره کمک میشه به بچهای 402 و اینکه کلا این طرح لغو بشه.من خودم استرس نظام قدیمو کشیدم و دیدم که کمک نکردن بقیه به خود ادمم برمیگرده.

اخر سرم امید بخدا بخاطر اون 60 درصد قطعی و 404 که نمیشه با دیپلم قدیم کنکور داد لغو میشه :Yahoo (83): 
برا من که 402 مهم نیست.اخرین کنورمو میدم 401 و تلاشمم میکنم براش و دیگه بعدش هرچی پیش اومد دیکه.نشدم که دیگه یکار دیگه.خدا بزرگه بلاخره.
ولی میخام کمک بچهای 402 و بعدش کنم.
الان اصلا هیچ کسی نیومده کامنت و هشتگ بگذاره.خودتونم تلاش کنید.جای دوری نمیره.کارزار و همه رو هم امضا کردم و شما هم امضا کنید.

----------


## sea

> مشاورا و مدرسا کنکور هیچوقت نمیان کمک ما.
> نمونه مث اونروز برا بنده خداها نظام قدیما. چقد دایرکت دادیم با بچها که اقا بیاین امضا کنید.ینفر بلاک میکرد.ینفر میگفت تمومه کار نظام قدیم, ینفر میگفتم برو بابا و...
> 
> جز سبطی که ما میشناسیم کسی نمیاد کمک.
> فعلا فقط نادری و امرایی و اون خبرنگار خانومه عبداللهی رو پیام بارون کنید.
> سبطی ناز کرده نمیاد فعلا. ولی اگه اصرار کنید میاد.یعنی همیشه همینطوره.اولش نمیاد, بعدا ولی میاد
> 
> ولله خود من روزی چنددیقه وقت میگذارم همه اینایی که گفت کامنت میدم.باز تکراری کامنت میدم.
> تو پیج رییسی و قوه قضاییه و مجید حسینی..., هرجا برسم میگذارم.بلاخره کمک میشه به بچهای 402 و اینکه کلا این طرح لغو بشه.من خودم استرس نظام قدیمو کشیدم و دیدم که کمک نکردن بقیه به خود ادمم برمیگرده.
> ...


منم انتظار نداشتم دکتر سبطی یکباره اینطوری عقب بکشه!!!!

----------


## Mhdse77

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با تاکید بر این که مجلس شورای اسلامی و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی باید تناقضات مصوبه اخیر ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش که یکی از بندهای آن مربوط به تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ است، را حل و فصل کنند، گفت: سازمان سنجش قطعا در این زمینه ورود نخواهد کرد و صرفا به عنوان یک نهاد اجرایی، مصوبات نهایی را اجرایی می‌کند.

دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در گفت‌گو با ایسنا، در واکنش به برخی اظهارنظرهای متفاوت به اجرای مصوبه سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش  و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی که از سوی شورای انقلاب فرهنگی تصویب و توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ شد، تاکید کرد: مصوبات مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور لازم الاجرا است و اگر اختلافی بین این دو نهاد در خصوص مصوبات وجود داشته باشد باید در سطح خود این دو نهاد حل و فصل شود و نهادی اجرایی مثل سازمان سنجش در این زمینه ورود نمی کند.

وی در این زمینه تصریح کرد: من نمی توانم اعلام کنم مصوبه مجلس شورای اسلامی قانونی تر است یا شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، بنابراین ما فقط این مصوبات را بعد از طی مباحث حقوقی و استعلام ها اجرایی خواهیم کرد.

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با تاکید بر این که این سازمان هر آن چه را که مصوب و اعلام کنند اجرایی خواهد کرد، گفت: مصوبه اخیر سیاست ها و ضوابط ساماندهی سنجش و پذیرش ورود متقاضیان به آموزش عالی که اخیرا از سوی رئیس جمهور ابلاغ شد برای سازمان سنجش لازم الاجرا است. اما اگر در مباحث حقوقیِ این مصوبه، تناقضی با مصوبه مجلس شورای اسلامی پیش بیاید، این تناقض باید توسط خود نهادها حل شود. این که ما به عنوان سازمان سنجش اعلام کنیم مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی را اجرا می کنیم ولی مجلس را اجرایی نمی کنیم یا بالعکس،دارای بار حقوقی است. به همین جهت این موضوعات باید از در سطحی بالاتر از سازمان سنجش حل شود و تفاهمی بین نهادهای بالادستی اتفاق بیفتد تا سازمان سنجش در نهایت نتیجه آن را اجرایی کند.

دکترخدایی در پاسخ به این سؤال که آیا مصوبه اخیر شورای انقلاب فرهنگی در خصوص تغییرات کنکور ۱۴۰۲ قطعی است یا خیر، گفت: آن چه به سازمان سنجش اعلام شده همانی است که رسانه ها نیز اطلاع رسانی کردند که من نمی توانم  بگویم اجرایی می شود یا نه. اما به طور کلی حتما هماهنگی هایی صورت خواهد گرفت تا به صورتی این تغییرات اعمال شوند؛ بر این اساس هر تصمیمی که گرفته شود سازمان سنجش دخالتی نمی کند و این تناقض ها  در مباحث قانونی این مصوبه توسط مجلس و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی حل خواهد شد و دستگاه اجرایی آخرین سطحی است در این زمینه دخیل است.

وی با بیان این که تناقض های مصوبه اخیرا شورای انقلاب فرهنگی به زودی حل می شود، گفت: آنچه در خصوص کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تصویب کردند برای دوسال آینده است و تا آن موقع مشکلات حل خواهد شد.

وی در پایان با بیان این که ظرفیت ۳۰ درصدی پذیرش دانشجویان رشته های علوم پزشکی پیشنهادی بود که در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تصویب نشد، گفت: در مصوبه اخیر ابلاغ شده توسط رئیس جمهور این پیشنهاد نیز آورده نشده است.

انتهای پیام

----------


## Mhdse77

> منم انتظار نداشتم دکتر سبطی یکباره اینطوری عقب بکشه!!!!


دکتر سبطی اون پیام رو از کانالشون حذف کردن
فکر میکنم این بار هم کمک کنن به بچه ها...

----------


## Mhdse77

خبرگزاری میزان - ایرنا نوشت: ابراهیم خدایی درباره اعمال مثبت سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ اظهار داشت: در کنکور سراسری ۱۴۰۱ سوابق تحصیلی با تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت در پذیرش داوطلبان تاثیر خواهد داشت.

وی با بیان اینکه تنها تغییر مهم در کنکور سراسری ۱۴۰۱ همین یک مورد است، گفت: سایر بند‌های مصوب شده سیاست‌های سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به سال‌های ۱۴۰۲ به بعد موکول می‌شود

----------


## saber95

> خبرگزاری میزان - ایرنا نوشت: ابراهیم خدایی درباره اعمال مثبت سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ اظهار داشت: در کنکور سراسری ۱۴۰۱ سوابق تحصیلی با تاثیر ۴۰ درصد مثبت در پذیرش داوطلبان تاثیر خواهد داشت.
> 
> وی با بیان اینکه تنها تغییر مهم در کنکور سراسری ۱۴۰۱ همین یک مورد است، گفت: سایر بند‌های مصوب شده سیاست‌های سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به سال‌های ۱۴۰۲ به بعد موکول می‌شود


متن کامل خبر:
https://www.irna.ir/news/84421428/%D...B4%DB%B0%DB%B1

با این حساب حس میکنم اجرای مصوبه دیگه قطعیه؛
بچه ها اگه شرایطش رو دارین، با تمام قوا بخونین واسه 1401 و دیگه قال قضیه رو بکنین .
و اگه شرایطتون برا بعد 1402 میخوره، از الآن واسه ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مرتبط و ایجاد سوابق نظام جدید و اینا به فکرش باشین .
هرچند نباید به هر حال مطالبه گری رو هم فراموش کرد! ولی اینا تا مصوبه رو اجرا نکننن و گندهاش بالا نیاد، بعیده که به فکر اصلاحش بی افتن !!!
یا علی ...

----------

